# Upgrading Onkyo TX-SR307 to 508?



## Flikkflakk (Sep 13, 2009)

Currently I am sitting with Onkyo TX-SR307, but I somehow feel unsatisfied. I don't know much about effects and such, but it doesn't seem like my Receiver is strong enough for my Polk PSW505 (460W dynamic) and Dynavoice F-6 front speakers.

I'm simply looking for a receiver with HD audio functionality and that matches my current speakers and sub. 

I looked into it a little myself, but I'm not genius, and I'd feel uneasy about making another decision on a new Receiver without input from others. Would Onkyo TX-SR508 be enough or should I go even higher? 

My target would be playing loud music and BD-movies in DTS-HD. 

Thank you,
Philip R.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you have enough bass? Is it like the subwoofer is overpowering the mains?

Have you set speakers levels with the included mic or spl meter? Have you played around with speaker positioning? Sub positioning?

As far as "Effects", you want those off. Stick with a straight stereo signal for 2-channel sources, and Basic Dolby surround for multi-channel sources. After you get it sounding good there, then you can play around with the different surround effects.

If you're still feeling like there isn't enough balance between your fronts and sub, then I'd suggest something with Pre-outs (Onkyo 707 or higher), and then you can always add an external amp if you need to.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to Home Theater Shack. What is the maximum amount of money you feel comfortable spending? I really think the 508 would be more of a lateral move as it is still somewhat of an Entry Level AVR and it seems like you are looking for a stronger Amplifier Section.

The TX-SR608 would be a compelling choice as it is THX Select2 Plus Certified. However, it lacks Preamp Outputs and only offers Audyssey 2EQ and not MultEQ. 

Personally, I would look at a B-Stock TX-SR707 from Accessories4less for 449 (899 MSRP) or truly ideally the TX-NR1007 for 849 (1600 MSRP) The 1007 truly offers 97% of the features and power of most Flagship AVR's for 1/4 the price. However, the TX-SR707 would still be a sizable step up and is available for a great price as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Marshall, Stepping up from the 307 to a 508 wont give you a worthwhile gain. The 707/708 is really the best budget receiver out there and comes with THX certification giving you some very useful surround modes to use. But as he already said make sure that you have set up your current receiver properly using the Audessey auto room setup (do this at a very quiet time) and then use the generic Dolby digital/DTS modes first.


----------



## Flikkflakk (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you for your replies.

TX-NR1007 seems like a great Receiver, though, in new condition it sells for 1500 USD minimum in my country(Norway)! That kind of money is impossible for me, as I'm still a student with a small part time job. 850 USD, however, would be affordable. 

I have used Audyssey EQ to calibrate the sound. My speaker setup is 5.1, and I'll prob not add any more speakers at this time. Btw, I am very unsure about how my Sub should be placed. As I'm kind of limited by space, I've placed the sub pointing diagonally outwards, in a corner to the left of my left front speaker. 

Anyway.. I've looked at the the stores on the site, and found TX-NR1007. My biggest concerns are these:
1) Does it ship to my country? And is shipping expensive in that case?
2) Can I use 50Hz 220-240V to supply any Receivers bought on the site?

Thanks again,
Philip R.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Flikkflakk said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> TX-NR1007 seems like a great Receiver, though, in new condition it sells for 1500 USD minimum in my country(Norway)! That kind of money is impossible for me, as I'm still a student with a small part time job. 850 USD, however, would be affordable.
> 
> ...


Philip,
I am fairly sure that an AVR purchased in the US will not be compatible due to the different Power Standards. 
In this instance, I would look more closely at the TX-SR608 that should be available in Norway. 

While prices will no doubt be higher than here, the 608 is a major upgrade over the 607 and the TX-SR307 you currently own. With the 608 passing THX's Certification for Select2 Plus, the Amplifier Section has been upgraded to pass the tests. Moreover, it is also HDMI 1.4 which is the new HDMI Standard. My major issues with it are its lack of Preamplifier Outputs and lack of Audyssey's more powerful MultEQ. However, with your budgetary issues, it really might be your best bet.

If you could find a closeout price on the soon to be discontinued TX-SR707, that would be great as well. However, if not the 608 really might impress you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Flikkflakk (Sep 13, 2009)

707 can be bought new for about 925 USD, while 608 goes for 450 USD. I'll prob go for 608, but I'll look around for about a month to see if I come across a good deal (used or new) for a 707 or an AVR on the same level. 

Thanks for your reply
Philip R.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Also look for an Onkyo 706, Its a 2008 model but the features are fairly similar unless your really wanting the extra height channels that come with the 707 and Dolby PLz.


----------



## Flikkflakk (Sep 13, 2009)

Currently I'm looking at a TX-SR876 for 930 USD USED. How is this AVR compared to like 707?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Flikkflakk said:


> Currently I'm looking at a TX-SR876 for 930 USD USED. How is this AVR compared to like 707?


Philip,
Now you are getting somewhere. The TX-SR876 is an fantastic AVR and would be a huge upgrade over your 305. The TX-SR876's closest replacement is the TX-NR3007. You would get THX Ultra2 Plus Certification, Reon HQV Video Processing, ISF Video Modes, Audyssey MultEQ XT, weighs over 50 pounds, and is slightly more powerful than the TX-NR3007.

The only thing lacking in the TX-SR876 is Internet Radio/Ethernet Firmware Updates. And it is a 7.1 and not a 9.2 AVR like the 1007/3007/5007. However, most get by just fine with 7.1 or 5.1. I use the TX-SR875 as an SSP (Surround Sound Processor) and could not be happier. Truly a huge upgrade over the 307. And with a Bench Tested Amplifier Section comparable to a Flagship AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Flikkflakk said:


> Currently I'm looking at a TX-SR876 for 930 USD USED. How is this AVR compared to like 707?


This is a stellar receiver! As long as its in mint condition then dont even think twice.


----------



## Flikkflakk (Sep 13, 2009)

As I probably won't upgrade from 5.1 speakers, I believe not having access to 9.2 won't be a problem. I also see 876 have 2 HDMI out, which fits me perfectly! 
Thank you so much for your help! I'll go for the 876, and finally see some improvements over here. Thanks again!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Flikkflakk said:


> As I probably won't upgrade from 5.1 speakers, I believe not having access to 9.2 won't be a problem. I also see 876 have 2 HDMI out, which fits me perfectly!
> Thank you so much for your help! I'll go for the 876, and finally see some improvements over here. Thanks again!


Hello,
You have made a massive upgrade. You went from the absolute bottom of the lineup to a Model which offers all of the power and features of a Flagship AVR.

Here are some Reviews of the 876:http://www.avguide.com/review/tested-onkyo-tx-sr876-thx-ultra2-plus-certified-71-channel-av-receiver
And a Bench Test of the Amplifier in the 876:http://web4.soundandvisionmag.com/receivers/2463/test-bench-onkyo-tx-sr875-av-receiver.html
And a Review of the Reon Processor in the 876: http://www.hometheatermag.com/receivers/608recfeat/index4.html
Cheers,
JJ


----------

